# Ziggy Stardust Would Be Terrified



## Diabeticliberty (May 4, 2016)

I found this big old girl last October in my living room. One of my cats who will fight with a police alsation would go nowhere near her and was cowering under a cushion on my settee. Across the span of her legs she was almost the size of my clenched fist. I believe it to be a wolf spider which will bite but are not particularly aggressive. I thought her to be a magnificent creature who became quite attached to me. When I put her in the garden she reappeared in my living room a couple of days later. I say she because as far as I can tell the females of the species grow larger than the males. She is the biggest wolf spider that I have ever encountered. If she is actually a he then that would suggest that skulking around some of the darker corners of my house there are females larger than this male. In that case I think that I might consider selling up and moving


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

I'd be moving to Mars!


----------



## Ljc (May 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'd be moving to Mars!


I'd beat you there lol.


----------



## Annette (May 4, 2016)

Ack! I'd need a very big bowl to put on that one! (cant kill them, got to catch and take out, but I cant bring myself to touch them so its got to be the old glass and card trick. Trouble is, when you get ones that are bigger than a standard glass, where do you find the card to go under the bowl?) (I have a flexible table mat that i have found works quite well, btw.)


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2016)

If you open Balance* in the centre and flatten it and place it on the floor near beastie under glass, you can quite successfully scoop it into the outside cover.

Or preferably something of that ilk still made with staples LOL


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 5, 2016)

Aw, she's cute 

She seems to be missing a leg though


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 6, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Aw, she's cute
> 
> She seems to be missing a leg though




Blimey she is too. I never noticed that before


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 7, 2016)

I think she heard me say she was cute - when I went to bed last night she (or her twin) was waiting for me on the bedroom floor!  I picked her up in a cup and put her outside (much to her annoyance), and then this morning I found her little brother in my bedroom waste paper bin


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 7, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I think she heard me say she was cute - when I went to bed last night she (or her twin) was waiting for me on the bedroom floor!  I picked her up in a cup and put her outside (much to her annoyance), and then this morning I found her little brother in my bedroom waste paper bin



Might I be so bold as to ask how many legs he has got?


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2016)

Love spiders !  Don't like flies


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 7, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Love spiders !  Don't like flies




Blue winged olives are absolute wonders of the natural world


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 8, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Might I be so bold as to ask how many legs he has got?


I didn't count!  He was sulking and most reluctant to get out of the bin.

The fly is pretty, but I'd rather have the spiders


----------



## Amigo (May 8, 2016)

I couldn't sleep knowing that was creeping about! Cute?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 8, 2016)

They are furry, which means I want to stroke them 

But not sure I'd want one to walk across my face in the night so I do tend to put them out of my bedroom!


----------

